# WTB Tacx Support Stand



## climbthis (12 Jul 2009)

Wondering if anyone has a Tacx Support Stand for Eco and Sporttrack (front fork mounting) for sale , have a particularly nasty  Sporttrack that has kicked me off on numberous occasions. This beast needs taming.
Tried all the online retailers no stock and with the introduction of the Antares rollers production has stopped with regard to this item. Willing to pay a fair price /postage and cost of a big jiffy to send it in


----------



## climbthis (14 Jul 2009)

*Tacx Support Stand for Eco/Sporttrack*

Alternatively if anyone knows of a retailer with stock plz let me know.


----------

